# Salary for Northern Virginia



## meganpoelzer (Jan 13, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what would be a fair hourly salary for a Medical Biller (not currently certified) with 1 year of experience for a small (5 providers) Internal Medicine practice in the No. Virginia area?

This person is a hard worker/quick learner who is up for review. He currently makes $16/hr and has not had an increase in the last year.

Just wondering if anyone can give me an idea of what they are seeing in this type of situation.

Thank you.


----------

